# i get goosebumps everytime i hear...



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

"and the pride of the great lone star state, the san antonio spurs are NBA champions!"

man i miss jay howard, dude had a good radio voice.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

When I first started watching the Lakers in the late 80's (9 years old)the tv broadcast would start with Chick Hearn saying" This is the world champion Lakers basketball network". Then after the 89 finals, where they lost, the next year the broadcast started with him saying " This is the Lakers basketball network". It didnt really hit me until right then. It was very depressing


----------

